# قوانين فرازة المسننات بطريقة سهلة ومبسطة والكلام مني صاحب ورشة فرازة



## saaddd (21 يناير 2014)

المسننات المستقيمة 
الموديل = القطر الخارجي تقسيم (عدد الأسنان + 2 ) 
القطر الخارجي = الموديل * (عدد الأسنان + 2 ) 
عدد الأسنان = (القطر الخارجي تقسيم الموديل ) -2 
موديل المشط = الخطوة تقسيم 3.14 
الخطوة = الموديل تقسيم 3.14 ضرب 3.14 
(البعد بين المراكز ضرب 2 ) تقسيم مجموع عدد الأسنان = الموديل 
(الموديل ضرب مجموع عدد الأسنان )تقسيم 2 = المراكز 
(االبعد بين المراكز *2) تقسيم الموديل = مجموع عدد أسنان المسننين 

المسننات المستقيمة 
بعد حساب موديل المسنن المراد تصنيعه نختار من السكاكين التي تحمل نفس رقم الموديل السكين المخصصة لعدد أسنان المسنن 
علماً أنه يوجد في كل موديل 8 سكاكين وترتيبها حسب عدد الأسنان الممكن تفريزها النمرة 

1 من 12 سن إلى 13 
2 من 14 سن إلى 16 سن 
3 من 17 سن إلى 20 سن 
4 من 21 سن إلى 25 سن 
5 من 26 سن إلى 34 سن 
6 من 35 سن إلى 54 سن 
7 من 55 سن إلى 135 س 
8 من 135 سن إلى & س 







حساب مسنن الجنزير 

لحساب مسنن الجنزير أولاً نقيس قطر الحبة ثم نقيس المسافة من منتصف الحبة إلى منتصف الحبة الثانية للمساعدة في إنجاز العلاقة التالية 
رقم ثابت 180 /عدد الأسنان=س نضغط زر SIN وبعد ذلك الخطوة / الناتج التي هي من منتصف الحبة إلى منتصف الحبة الأخرى = القطر الوسطي 
للحصول على القطر الخارجي القطر الوسطي +(قطر الحبه/3)*2) سطي + 2/3 من قطر الحبة 
للحصول على قطر سفل الفرازة القطر الوسطي - قطر الحبة كاملاً وبطرح القطر الخارجي من قطر السفل وتقسيم الناتج على 2 نحصل على العمق 

الكرونات 


لمعرفة درجة الحلزون التي هي بالتا لي درجة الكرونى 
أولاً نقيس الخطوه التي هي سن ذكر ومعه الأنثى ثم نحسب اعتماداً على العلاقه التاليه 
الخطوه*عدد الابواب/(القطرالوسطي *3.141593)=TAN الدرجه وبالرجوع على الأله الحاسبه الهندسيه نحصل على الدرجه من زر SHIFT TAN 
ملاحظه كلمة القطر الوسطي تعني دائماً القطر الخارجي - (2*الموديل) طبعاً القطر هنا هو قطر الحلزون والموديل = الخطوة / 3.14 
ولمعرفة قطر الكرونى نقيس السفل المتأكل ثم نضيف له الموديل *4 






المسننات الحلزونية 
نقيس الدرجة بالمنقلة ثم نضغط cos ضع الناتج بالذاكرة ثم نحسب القطر الخارجي تقسيم ( عدد الأسنان +2 ) ضرب الذاكرة = موديل تقريبي 
نقول القطر الخارجي - ( الموديل التقريبي ضرب 2 ) الناتج تقسيم عدد الأسنان بدون + 2 =الموديل التقريبي الثاني ضرب الذاكرة =الموديل الحقيقي 
الخطوة الحلزونية = (الموديل الحقيقي ضرب بي 3.14 )تقسيم sin الدرجة 

من 135 سن إلى ما لا نهاية 







الأوتوماتيك 
(نسبة الماكنة * جيب درجة الميل )تقسيم (الموديل * عدد الأبواب )


----------

